# Starting off good this morning



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Overcast. Water temp down to 74. Wind about 6.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Reds too


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

This sucker put up a nice fight


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Nice one too!


----------

